# 55 salty



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

im gonna get a 55 im thinkin a an angler or 2 some lionfish maybe a wrasse you guys got any ideas or reason to yell at me why i shouldnt do soemthing?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> im gonna get a 55 im thinkin a an angler or 2 some lionfish maybe a wrasse you guys got any ideas or reason to yell at me why i shouldnt do soemthing?


 your sig makes no sense, they cant be sexed because they are not sexually dimorphic, meaning there is no difference between male and female on the outside, and there fore have to be vented, same with p's, so i serisously have no idea wut you are talking about,


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

ill try to post some pics of the 2 the finnage and and cranial structere are different

now back to the topic


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

yer sig is awesome man i think it makes less sense than anything i've ever heard.

thank you.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Do some research on which lion fish and anglers you want. I would stick with dwarf species of lions. a 55 is too small for 2 big lions and a angler.
Which lions and anglers did you have in mind?


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i would say a dwarf zebra lion and a white collar angler maybe a sargaussm frogfish a leaf fish a fuzzy dwarf lion and a fu manchu can you guys pick out wich ones will be compatable or not?oh and is it possible to breed them or would it take years of research and work because it would be hella cool to breed an angler


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Breed an angler? Thats pretty funny. Good luck getting a male... Lions are fine with anglers. But not any type of wrasse. Anglers are small (most breeds) have no defense. They are also a fish that requires a lot of work to maintain.. Specificaly when kept with other fish they must be net fed. ( they are not fast enough to compete for food. On the other hand they will eat any fish they can get in their mouth.. So tank mates have to be somewhat larger than the angler. Example the commersoni I have ate a scorpion fish at the lfs before I got him... And survived.. There is no doubt venimous or not if he lures it in he will eat it... Just plan on spending some time if you get one...


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

now im just wondering why is it hard to find a male and im gonna get some pretty small anglers gonna make the coral ledge high so the shrimp get in his mouth


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

you can make the ledge as tall as the tank and it wouldnt matter. They stay near the bottom usually tucked in rock the sides of rock outcropping. Dont see how that helps them eat. The only reason mine dont have to be net fed is that they are alone in the tank... These fish dont have a swim bladder. they walk faster and with more competence then they swim. But if you have other inhabitants you will find that they will snap up all the ghost shrimp before the angler even has a chance...


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

All or should I say 99% of anglers you see in lfs or online are females due to the rather small growth of males. Not saying you wont find one but the sources I have tell me that males are next to unheard of from the distributers....


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very well put litespan! Like i said research on what you want. I would say keep the salt tank a few mos before you add expensive fish. Nothing good comes out of doing anything fast for a marine tank.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

well ill try to look for a exceptionally small angler and ill find someway to feed the anglers without the lionfish eating them first and is it possiple to feed the thawedout anchovies or soemthing like that?and can a 4 inch angler devour a 6 inch fish or a 6 inch angler devour a 6 inch very wide fish


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would just stick to shrimp, And mysis shrimp if too small for regular shrimp. It'll prolly be cheaper than a pizza topping.







I am not familliar with how anchovi's would do in it's diet. Is it just frozen, Or is it packed like a sardine? If it's like a sardine i woulden't feed it to them. The preserves i think woulden't be too good for them.
As for size you don't want the lion to be bigger because he could munch on the angler as well. Same theorie whatever can fit into it's mouth is potential food.
Just stick with a lion or two (dwarfs that is). They are very personal fish when it comes to their owners. Mine only comes out from his home when he see's me.
Very cool to watch the way they react to everything, Especially a threat.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

okay what would be better a bunch of anthias with 2 pairs 6 blennes and have 2 pairs and a few butterfly fish or 3 dwarf lions and 1 pair of anglers and yes the sardiens would be thawed out frozen ones and could it be possible to breed lions cause it would be so damn cool


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

If you want to feed dead fish to lions it takes lots and lots of work. The stick method from what have seen works well. Lions eat live in the wild. They wont eat dead unless coerced by the owner thru persuasion. Anglers eat live period. They fish for there food. Just like humans, If its dead you most likely wont catch it. These fish are not scavengers. They dont patrol an area looking for scraps like piranha or the like. They eat ghost shrimp and damsels for example. I have tryed to get my anglers to eat frozen or prepared foods and came to the conclusion that It was a waste of time they just wont eat it.

Not to be a jerk and dont get me wrong but based on your questions and answers I dont think you should put your heart into breeding anything.. As raptor put it research the fish you would like to keep and make a point to sticking with something you feel will be in your experiance level. Make it worth your time....Believe me I too jumped in to fast and suffered the consciquence...But my mistakes led me to what made my time worth it and now I and my fish are happy as hell....


----------

